# Nice Flex!! 💪



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Not so long ago a certain individual flexed on the world with his dope rear fill speakers. I mentioned some one had to start a thread so ppl can flex their new gear. But no one did ☹. So I guess I would pick up the mantle and do it. I was pointed to the "old school show off thread", which is cool n all, but not exactly what I meant.

I want to start a thread where ppl can show off their new toys. Car audio gear porn/orgy per say. No flex too big or too small. You want to show off that new 7k$ Brax amp or your new skar tweeters, have at it. I just want to see some nice pictures of stuff.

Most pictures you see online of stuff your about to buy never give them justice. Your local dealer isn't about to pop off the seal of some new equipment just for you to see it.

Just don't come and throw shade on ppls things. It's not cool. If you don't like their flex, keep it to your self.

I'll start it off with something I've been eying for some time now and I finally got my hands on it.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Some more pics


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I'll throw some 15" SQL action


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Brahma X 12"


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I guess I can throw these in since they are my favorite


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

BlieSMa T25B-6


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Stop...stop. I can't take any more speaker porn. I'm spent! If you post any more pictures, I'll have to reach for the little blue pills.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Bro, I saw those Thesis online as i was browsing. Soooooo much sexier in non-clinical brochure pics


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

The Thesis have the sexiest spider I've ever seen.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

My flex
Diamond Audio TDX10D4 in 1ft³
























*I'll edit with some completed Glamour Shots of the sub in the box when i get home


Mercury Audio C800


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> ....
> I want to start a thread where ppl can show off their new toys. Car audio gear porn/orgy per say. No flex too big or too small. You want to show off that new 7k$ Brax amp or your new skar tweeters, have at it. I just want to see some nice pictures of stuff. ....
> 
> Just don't come and throw shade on ppls things. It's not cool. If you don't like their flex, keep it to your self. ...


Cool concept and sentiment!


----------



## TurdCrapley (11 mo ago)

Once I've finished remodeling my house I'll get around to installing it... but until then I just stare at it lol.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

TurdCrapley said:


> Once I've finished remodeling my house I'll get around to installing it... but until then I just stare at it lol.
> View attachment 355128
> View attachment 355129
> View attachment 355130


Holy ****.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

TurdCrapley said:


> Once I've finished remodeling my house I'll get around to installing it... but until then I just stare at it lol.
> View attachment 355128
> View attachment 355129
> View attachment 355130


Wow that's super sexy. 🤤


----------



## TurdCrapley (11 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> My flex
> Diamond Audio TDX10D4 in 1ft³
> View attachment 355120
> 
> ...


Ah man, now I'm remembering my 10 D9 that I had. Loved the sound of that sub, wish I never sold it.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I haven't been able to hear it yet, it kept sending my bench stereo into protect.......   
Soon, very soon......

I have a knack for picking up discontinued speakers from my local shop, post pics of those when i get home too


----------



## Austin_Jim (3 mo ago)

This (5/30):








Along with a 4/10 and some other stuff is going in this:
















Which I brought home from the paint shop yesterday:


----------



## Austin_Jim (3 mo ago)

Please excuse the disarray of my shop. I rushed to get it ready for the Chevelle and need to tidy up


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Austin_Jim said:


> Please excuse the disarray of my shop. I rushed to get it ready for the Chevelle and need to tidy up


Nice flex! 

(you should see my garage...)


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Austin_Jim said:


> This (5/30):
> View attachment 355132
> 
> Along with a 4/10 and some other stuff is going in this:
> ...


What is that a Riviera? That's super sick. 👌

Edit nice chevelle


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> What is that a Riviera? That's super sick. 👌
> ....


Kids today...


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Kids today...


Only reason I know the Riviera is cuz an older friend of mine from my neighborhood, from my childhood had one. Lol plum purple I think it was a 65. It had the mechanical hide away lights, White leather, made me drool every time I was in it. For years I would sit shotgun during the Cities Christmas parade.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is my upcoming and a couple shots from a few weeks back.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

clange2485 said:


> Here is my upcoming and a couple shots from a few weeks back.
> 
> View attachment 355138
> 
> ...


Someone is about to have a sexy amp rack.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

clange2485 said:


> from


Hey, that scenery looks familiar! 😉


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Someone is about to have a sexy amp rack.


Thanks man! V1 is looking a little bare at the moment and that’s a good thing. I’m going to try wrap it this time(not 100% sure about this material yet) and clean up the wires & backwall a little more. 🤞


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Only reason I know the Riviera is cuz an older friend of mine from my neighborhood, from my childhood had one. Lol plum purple I think it was a 65. It had the mechanical hide away lights, White leather, made me drool every time I was in it. For years I would sit shotgun during the Cities Christmas parade.


'66 Chevelle SS has been one of my all-time favorite cars ever since I built a cool scale model of one in the late '70s.

Love those old Rivieras too.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Chevelles and the Nova II have the sexiest lines on all muscle cars, imo


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

clange2485 said:


> Thanks man! V1 is looking a little bare at the moment and that’s a good thing. I’m going to try wrap it this time(not 100% sure about this material yet) and clean up the wires & backwall a little more. 🤞
> 
> View attachment 355142
> View attachment 355143


Can't wait to see it. 😍


----------



## Austin_Jim (3 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> Chevelles and the Nova II have the sexiest lines on all muscle cars, imo


I agree - However, I am slightly biased. 



Grinder said:


> '66 Chevelle SS has been one of my all-time favorite cars ever since I built a cool scale model of one in the late '70s.
> 
> Love those old Rivieras too.


To be fair, this isn't a true SS. That plate on the front is from the previous owner. I'll likely put something else on. All the things I did to this car, I wouldn't do to a true 138-vin SS


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)




----------



## HandyLGCA (12 mo ago)

I don’t have any new audio stuff but that lift is where it’s at!
1/500 car guys has that, maybe.
my dad has one like it but I think the posts are taller.
and the retractable coils with air and water around the shop is like the icing on the cake.
well maintained garage. Nice job


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

HandyLGCA said:


> I don’t have any new audio stuff but that lift is where it’s at!
> 1/500 car guys has that, maybe.
> my dad has one like it but I think the posts are taller.
> and the retractable coils with air and water around the shop is like the icing on the cake.
> well maintained garage. Nice job


I was too busy looking at the car I didn't even notice the dope A$$ garage.


----------



## HandyLGCA (12 mo ago)

no ****.
just think about what that thing does.
this guy probably has a few of those carts you can roll around on sitting up cruising over the perfect floor. 
heated obviously 
probably goes out there after dinner or whatever to get some time away from the wife


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Please excuse the mess on my desk

I recently took an already amazing amplifier and upgraded all the caps with Nichicon and Rubycon brand, lower esr, higher capacitance, higher voltage handling. The amp already used wima capacitors for the class D filters, and uses very nice Texas Instrument OP-Amps. I also conform coated it while I had it ripped apart.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been playing around with and installing the new models of the Italia Hifi line. Beautiful speakers.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I join in. Non audio related though. Waited 9 months for this locker. Had the box and riser for about 12 years. I should have added the locker years ago.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

ANS said:


> Please excuse the mess on my desk
> 
> I recently took an already amazing amplifier and upgraded all the caps with Nichicon and Rubycon brand, lower esr, higher capacitance, higher voltage handling. The amp already used wima capacitors for the class D filters, and uses very nice Texas Instrument OP-Amps. I also conform coated it while I had it ripped apart.
> 
> ...


Definitely fits the "porn" part of this thread 🤤🤤

No idea about half of what you said but it looks sexy and i wanna try




slowride said:


> Can I join in. Non audio related though. Waited 9 months for this locker. Had the box and riser for about 12 years. I should have added the locker years ago.
> View attachment 355160
> 
> View attachment 355163
> ...


HOLY TOOLPORN, BATMAN


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

ANS said:


> I have been playing around with and installing the new models of the Italia Hifi line. Beautiful speakers.
> 
> View attachment 355155
> 
> ...


those are sexy looking drivers!


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Not so long ago a certain individual felxed on the world with his dope rear fill speakers. I mentioned some one had to start a thread so ppl can flex their new gear. But no one did ☹. So I guess I would pick up the mantle and do it. I was pointed to the "old school show off thread", which is cool n all, but not exactly what I meant.
> 
> I want to start a thread where ppl can show off their new toys. Car audio gear porn/orgy per say. No flex too big or too small. You want to show off that new 7k$ Brax amp or your new skar tweeters, have at it. I just want to see some nice pictures of stuff.
> 
> ...


Damn... What about a set of glass doors so you never have to stop looking at those bad boys.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

eltigre said:


> Damn... What about a set of glass doors so you never have to stop looking at those bad boys.


I'm actually thinking of pushing my midbasses out past the door card and lights. But it may be a while before they go in.


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I'm actually thinking of pushing my midbasses out past the door card and lights. But it may be a while before they go in.


I'll keep them safe for you until install day comes. I'm super generous like that. 

You k ow you bought some **** when it comes in a treasure chest!


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Since this is turning into an everything-flex thread. She ain't much but its Babygirl, and i'll put her little 4.0 v6 up against quite a few v8's. Did all her work myself, first carguy to touch her in 17 years


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

How fun, look what I got sitting by may fireplace in my living room. The Morel MM3 and Piccolo tweets are currently with shop getting pillars made.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> How fun, look what I got sitting by may fireplace in my living room. The Morel MM3 and Piccolo tweets are currently with shop getting pillars made.
> View attachment 355175


Looks like Christmas to mee 🎄


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Even though half the equipment isn’t in the truck anymore. This is more or less the highlight reel of my truck.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

RickWilson said:


> Even though half the equipment isn’t in the truck anymore. This is more or less the highlight reel of my truck.
> View attachment 355180
> 
> View attachment 355186
> ...


That MTI enclosure is spot on. Also love those dash pods that Nick made


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> Even though half the equipment isn’t in the truck anymore. This is more or less the highlight reel of my truck.
> View attachment 355180
> 
> View attachment 355186
> ...


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

slowride said:


> Can I join in. Non audio related though. Waited 9 months for this locker. Had the box and riser for about 12 years. I should have added the locker years ago.
> View attachment 355160
> 
> View attachment 355163
> ...


I’m in love


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

First of 3 Si amps i ordered. Came Saturday. Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

My denon dct-z1 to conduct the show when the time is right. None of this is technically a flex since I have never actually heard any of the components i have gathered but purchased them after researching and reviewing. (Mostly on DIYMA) so we’ll see. Gotta be better than the retrosound Newyork head unit.


----------



## 8_Tz_Baby (4 mo ago)

damn, stunt 101 !

love that paint job, perfect color !

get some burgundy in the seats and interior.... will be my ideal scheme. chevy !

I really like the 12" box design, might try and adapt that to my build.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

TDX10D4 in its current state and my discontinued collection
















Audiopipe APSL-6D. Still crystal clear

















Nemesis NA-652 coax. The name ya'll don't really hear but should

















JBL GTO804


----------



## Austin_Jim (3 mo ago)

Holy drool. That box is dope. I've had some nice ones when I worked in shops. Not quite as nice as that one, but a few Macs and a few Snap-Ons. Now with my own shop where I don't have to lock things up, I prefer as many of them in the open on peg board for easy access.


slowride said:


> Can I join in. Non audio related though. Waited 9 months for this locker. Had the box and riser for about 12 years. I should have added the locker years ago.
> View attachment 355160
> 
> View attachment 355163
> ...


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

Some pics of my install makeover that is nearly complete. Everything but the Helix, midbass and the SIQ-125.4 are new additions.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

dmparker5725 said:


> Some pics of my install makeover that is nearly complete. Everything but the Helix, midbass and the SIQ-125.4 are new additions.
> View attachment 355226
> View attachment 355225
> View attachment 355227
> ...


Uhhhh IB SQLs.... how do they sound like that?


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Uhhhh IB SQLs.... how do they sound like that?


I still need to retune the system they dig deep and the bass is up front. I have never built a trunk baffle before. I am very happy with the results so far.


----------



## 1mouse3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Y'all got some nice looking stuff and I might not have the best, but at least I have something. Its making me feel ashamed of hiding my 3 orions in a center console and not making a display for them.



















Altho one is a gen 5 ugly duckling over them nice looking gen 4's for now.











It needed service with some new caps before could be ran












I not done with the install yet but do have the 5-way set in place. Midbass and tweeter in the door, with midrange in the rear piller. That sub was free and will be replace with a t-line latter on, I did clean out the storage.



































This is the motor on the midbass in comparison to the 6.5 mid, thats a random component Im not using on the left.












The deck to run all that is a 3-way alpine.











Needed an extra 2-way to rap it up along with a mound of coax rcas. Its no where as nice as the helix dsp some y'all running, but Im making something work.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

dmparker5725 said:


> Some pics of my install makeover that is nearly complete. Everything but the Helix, midbass and the SIQ-125.4 are new additions.
> View attachment 355226
> View attachment 355225
> View attachment 355227
> ...


Is that the 3000.1? Whats your opinion on it? Are you running at 1 ohm?


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

1mouse3 said:


> Y'all got some nice looking stuff and I might not have the best, but at least I have something. Its making me feel ashamed of hiding my 3 orions in a center console and not making a display for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clearly said. 



ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> No flex too big or too small



Don't be ashamed. Flex that $h!t


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Austin_Jim said:


> This (5/30):
> View attachment 355132
> 
> Along with a 4/10 and some other stuff is going in this:
> ...


Great looking car! Love it! My 69 Mustang has a long way to go before it’s even half way to that level. Let me know when you are at a show with it so I can see it in person. 
My 5/30 will be here hopefully next week from John.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

this is my fi neo 4.7 18' dual 2,push by a down for sound 43 mono amp, the box is 7.5 after sub displacement and bracing, its 3 layers of 3/4 inch mdf and the baffle is 1 inch hdpe,doesnt look good like most here but damn its loud,ive got an 8"midbass/midrange in the front passenger and driver door with full size Stevens audio horns under the das, the Skar amp is a 200.4 skv ,pushes the mids and highs pretty decently, you can see the obvious flaws in my install but its all solid, theres a Zapco dspivii 8 processing everything


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

My plans for my install DRASTICALLY changed, so I picked this amp up. Not uber high end, but im still excited to see what it can do. My first 7 channel amp.


----------



## 1mouse3 (Oct 31, 2012)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> clearly said.
> 
> 
> Don't be ashamed. Flex that $h!t



Your right...


This the replacement engine for that truck...












And this is the truck where beauty is on inside, It will get fixed slowly.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Genesis said:


> My plans for my install DRASTICALLY changed, so I picked this amp up. Not uber high end, but im still excited to see what it can do. My first 7 channel amp.
> View attachment 355235


nice amp, I have read that that particular one is supposed to pretty awesome for the money, I like the blue


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Genesis said:


> My plans for my install DRASTICALLY changed, so I picked this amp up. Not uber high end, but im still excited to see what it can do. My first 7 channel amp.
> View attachment 355235


I don't know if there is an other 7ch amp. I know of 8ch amps. But not a 6 plus mono. Especially not no 2k on the mono side. Geez


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

stonekutta said:


> Is that the 3000.1? Whats your opinion on it? Are you running at 1 ohm?


Yes and yes. I have to say first its an overkill for my setup. I bought that amp with the intention of putting the SQLs in a box but changed my mind after seeing pics of the same subs in a similar build. I have only one very minor complaint with this amp which applies to the other two as well - I wish the footprint was smaller. Sound wise, this setup is not lacking in sub bass. It is certainly the most I ever had in the system but I never had 2 12s in the trunk either. I don’t know if it is worth mentioning but its stays very cool. Not even close to getting warm. I have two fans running under it but I don’t think they’re making that much of a difference. I may switch them off just out of curiosity. 



stonekutta said:


> Is that the 3000.1? Whats your opinion on it? Are you running at 1 ohm?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

@1mouse3 just remember everyone came from somewhere. I just got my very first helix, before that was EQ's.
And flex time: this little '91 corolla was entirely built from walmart and meijers gear in 2009. Still played and hit better than the kid across the street with all rockford stuff


----------



## Austin_Jim (3 mo ago)

Flash69 said:


> Great looking car! Love it! My 69 Mustang has a long way to go before it’s even half way to that level. Let me know when you are at a show with it so I can see it in person.
> My 5/30 will be here hopefully next week from John.


Will do. Hoping to have it fired by the new year. I have all the wiring left. Once it's running, all that's left is interior, rear cage bar and back glass. Oh, and cut and buff.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> My flex
> Diamond Audio TDX10D4 in 1ft³
> View attachment 355120
> 
> ...


I'm anxious to hear feedback about this sub.....I am no longer in the market but I saw the 15 inch version of these and almost pulled the trigger but I couldn't find any suitable feedback.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Not so long ago a certain individual flexed on the world with his dope rear fill speakers. I mentioned some one had to start a thread so ppl can flex their new gear. But no one did ☹. So I guess I would pick up the mantle and do it. I was pointed to the "old school show off thread", which is cool n all, but not exactly what I meant.
> 
> I want to start a thread where ppl can show off their new toys. Car audio gear porn/orgy per say. No flex too big or too small. You want to show off that new 7k$ Brax amp or your new skar tweeters, have at it. I just want to see some nice pictures of stuff.
> 
> ...


These f*****g Thesis man.....so damn beautiful. If I had a high end car and an install to display them...good lord I would be on them like white on rice. Congrats.


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

Freakquency said:


> I'm anxious to hear feedback about this sub.....I am no longer in the market but I saw the 15 inch version of these and almost pulled the trigger but I couldn't find any suitable feedback.


The tdx is an absolutely fantastic woofer


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

dmparker5725 said:


> Yes and yes. I have to say first its an overkill for my setup. I bought that amp with the intention of putting the SQLs in a box but changed my mind after seeing pics of the same subs in a similar build. I have only one very minor complaint with this amp which applies to the other two as well - I wish the footprint was smaller. Sound wise, this setup is not lacking in sub bass. It is certainly the most I ever had in the system but I never had 2 12s in the trunk either. I don’t know if it is worth mentioning but its stays very cool. Not even close to getting warm. I have two fans running under it but I don’t think they’re making that much of a difference. I may switch them off just out of curiosity.


Awesome, i will be using one as well with two 12’s in a ported box. I like the size of the amps for the old school feel but have to admit integrating them in the planed build is taking some figuring. You made it work well with a clean install. Appreciate the feedback. There is not much regarding the 3000.1 online. I wish williston labs would do a dyno run on one.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Flygts said:


> View attachment 355232
> View attachment 355231
> 
> View attachment 355231


What speaker is in the first picture?


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Here's my contribution.

2 SI IB 18s for a future install....projected late Spring 2023 if all goes well


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

These will replace my current door speakers as well....nothing wrong with my current setup, just wanted to thicken up the midbass as best I can given my location options.


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

My guess it will do rated power but nothing crazy over it. Maybe 3200-3300 at 1 ohm I suppose. 


stonekutta said:


> Awesome, i will be using one as well with two 12’s in a ported box. I like the size of the amps for the old school feel but have to admit integrating them in the planed build is taking some figuring. You made it work well with a clean install. Appreciate the feedback. There is not much regarding the 3000.1 online. I wish williston labs would do a dyno run on one.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

dmparker5725 said:


> My guess it will do rated power but nothing crazy over it. Maybe 3200-3300 at 1 ohm I suppose.


Im guessing the same. I saw the test on the 200.4 and it slightly surpassed rated power and was solid and consistent thru all ohms but no easter egg power.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

DIY member did my install @Mullings.
I have Focal utopia tweeters, mid range, midbass 8wm in the kicks vented out to the wheel wells. Single 10wm in the hatch all powered by 3 Audio frog class D amps & the Mosconi 8x12 areospace, and the Joying 10.1 real fit Hu. All grill work done by Kevin to.


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Some purchases over the past few months for my build. Have a dilemma now if I’m going to run the drz or the dct-100. Both incredible decks, ran the esotans passive on the denon, active on the drz. Still deciding on subwoofer.

Bewith R-208
Bewith R-406s
Clarion drz-9255 
Denon dct-r1 ltd
Denon dct-100
Denon dsv-1
Dynaudio Esotan 232 MKII


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

M_Mark28 said:


> Some purchases over the past few months for my build. Have a dilemma now if I’m going to run the drz or the dct-100. Both incredible decks, ran the esotans passive on the denon, active on the drz. Still deciding on subwoofer.
> 
> Bewith R-208
> Bewith R-406s
> ...


Those black face denon decks are mesmerizing.


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

M_Mark28 said:


> Some purchases over the past few months for my build. Have a dilemma now if I’m going to run the drz or the dct-100. Both incredible decks, ran the esotans passive on the denon, active on the drz. Still deciding on subwoofer.
> 
> Bewith R-208
> Bewith R-406s
> ...


I had the DRZ. Best deck I ever owned.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Logging on to the “Nice Flex!!” thread for the first time today…


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

stonekutta said:


> What speaker is in the first picture?


Morel Virtus Nano Carbon 63


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok, time for my Rear Fill Flex...


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Ok, time for my Rear Fill Flex...
> 
> View attachment 355378


Wow! Super nice, When are you installing them? And what locations.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

clange2485 said:


> Wow! Super nice, When are you installing them? And what locations.



Still waiting on the new Controller to be shipped to the US, I should get one of the first ones, could be a few more weeks.. It's very cool, a copy of the Helix, so hopefully everything installed by the end of Dec...

Woofers in Rear Doors, Tweeters in rear C-Pillars, same place I had them previously, it's a great (factory) location as it it head-height firing forward.

The DRC-AC Controller has a function, where I can set the default setting as controlling the rear volume, so if I want it louder or quieter than my "tune" it's an easy turn of the knob...


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Ok, time for my Rear Fill Flex...
> 
> View attachment 355378


Now that’s a flex!!


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

It’s hilarious to me how I don’t know how any of this stuff sounds and am limited in my awe by appearance and a growing name recognition only. That being said, this stuff sure looks cool!


----------



## Jumpngiggawattz (11 mo ago)

ANS said:


> Please excuse the mess on my desk
> 
> I recently took an already amazing amplifier and upgraded all the caps with Nichicon and Rubycon brand, lower esr, higher capacitance, higher voltage handling. The amp already used wima capacitors for the class D filters, and uses very nice Texas Instrument OP-Amps. I also conform coated it while I had it ripped apart.
> 
> ...


I have really been eyeing there lines out. How is the pricing on their stuff? Also are they related with PHD somehow? My boss at work just grabbed a 10 in FB series subwoofer but not alot of info available about either brands.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I have really been eyeing there lines out. How is the pricing on their stuff? Also are they related with PHD somehow? My boss at work just grabbed a 10 in FB series subwoofer but not alot of info available about either brands.


They have pricing starting in the low-mid range all the way up to needing a 2nd mortgage range lol. Italia Hifi, PHD, and ATI are related. If you have any questions at all please let me know. Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Jumpngiggawattz said:


> I have really been eyeing there lines out. How is the pricing on their stuff? Also are they related with PHD somehow? My boss at work just grabbed a 10 in FB series subwoofer but not alot of info available about either brands.


Check out the new subwoofer coming out soon. I am currently doing some tests on it.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

ANS said:


> Check out the new subwoofer coming out soon. I am currently doing some tests on it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 355405
> ...


That's a nice looking sub. What size is that. 8"?. Looks perfect for front sub action.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> That's a nice looking sub. What size is that. 8"?. Looks perfect for front sub action.


It is a 10", just looks funny because of the angle of the photos. I will be listening to it in depth tomorrow in various enclosure configurations.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

With slow season beginning I finally have time to pull my entire gear hoard out for testing and taking photos so will be sure to post all the worthy shots here. My first flex will be listing all the items I think people would be interested to see:

*Amplifiers*
Abyss AA Mini 2ch
Abyss AA Mini 4ch
Abyss CT-12500
Abyss CT-14750
Abyss CT-2.300
Abyss CT-4.400
Abyss MFA-4
Abyss MFA-5
Audio Art 50HC
Beat-Sonic Musee VA-4000
Focal FP 4.75
Helix P400
Linear Power DPS500
Macrom EXT.A3A & EXT.A2PS
Mcintosh MC420
Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP
Mosconi Pico 2
Mosconi Zero 4
Nakamichi N10
Nakamichi N60T
Phase Mogami Model 722tii
Sinfoni Shadow 50.2spx
Soundstream Van Gogh VGA500.4
Zelos Verdi 4CH
μ-Dimension Forte 20XS V.2
μ-Dimension Forte 40XS V.2
μ-Dimension Pro2K.1xd
μ-Dimension Pro3.2X
μ-Dimension Pro3.4X
μ-Dimension Pro7.2X
μ-Dimension RM V21
μ-Dimension RM V41

*Tweeters*
Audio Development MM1
Brax Graphic Pro HT1
Brax Matrix 1.1
DLS Scandinavia 30
Flux HT-28R
Flux HT-28MC
Helix RS801
Helix S801
Illusion Audio TL 25 BN
Morel MT350
Oz Audio OZ-25
Rainbow Platinum CAL28
Stereo Integrity M25
ZR Speaker Lab Saturn

*Midranges*
Audio Development ESA
Audio Development M35
Audio Development MM4
Beat-Sonic Musee MX89MS
Brax Matrix 2.1
Brax ML3
DLS Scandinavia 75
Dynaudio Esotar2 430
Flux M-80R
Flux M-80M
HAT X3-P
Helix RS802
Illusion Audio C3
Micro-Precision 5.8
Morel Virtus Nano MM2
Pioneer Carrozzeria TS-S1000RS
Stereo Integrity M3 Carbon

*Midbasses*
Abyss JW 651
Audio Development W800NEO
Beat-Sonic Musee MXS180
Brax Graphic Pro TT1
DLS Scandinavia 165
Dynaudio MW182
Flux T160-MC3
Helix RS806
Illusion Audio C6
Qrino AaW-16
Rainbow W 165 Vanadium Kick

*Subwoofers*
Acoustic Elegance SBP12
Brax Matrix 10.1
Helix P12W
Illusion C12XL
Phase Linear Aliante 15"
Phase Linear Aliante 12"
Qrino AaW-25
Stereo Integrity Mag V4 12"


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

So you just gonna sit in the kitchen with a fan, blowing the smell into the dining room or are you gonna serve that 16-hour bbq? 🤤🤤

(I googled some of the list)

Edit: people were drooling these in my "help" thread so.... thanks @Kenny_Cox for these gems. Thses are tentative ID's through my research and help from @ANS


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Catalyx said:


> With slow season beginning I finally have time to pull my entire gear hoard out for testing and taking photos so will be sure to post all the worthy shots here. My first flex will be listing all the items I think people would be interested to see:
> 
> *Amplifiers*
> Abyss AA Mini 2ch
> ...


And Listed alphabetically- I like this guy


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

One audio and Mosconi goodness 😎


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

dumdum said:


> View attachment 355439
> 
> 
> 
> One audio and Mosconi goodness 😎


Just had to come through and crush the buildings again with this huh dumdum?? Lol...love this build


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Freakquency said:


> Just had to come through and crush the buildings again with this huh dumdum?? Lol...love this build











Conductor, front battery voltage and rear lithium for amps and dsp… the lto voltage doesn’t generally move


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

dumdum said:


> View attachment 355444
> 
> Conductor, front battery voltage and rear lithium for amps and dsp… the lto voltage doesn’t generally move


I may hit you up in a PM soon to discuss your use of lithium and whatnot. I'm thinking that's what I need to do because, while I haven't actually tested voltage drop, the dimming is enough to give me pause.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Forddenial said:


> So you just gonna sit in the kitchen with a fan, blowing the smell into the dining room or are you gonna serve that 16-hour bbq? 🤤🤤


The first course be here soon, I posted that list to put some pressure on myself to actually take photos.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

ANS said:


> It is a 10", just looks funny because of the angle of the photos. I will be listening to it in depth tomorrow in various enclosure configurations.


I have the 12" version, that will be powering soon with the same amps.
Let me know how the 10" sounds.
























Got the same brand for the front.


































And an upgraded BL5.5 tweeter.








J.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Not much in the way of pics because things are still being built and shipped. Helix Ultra is on the way. RSD Custom Cables Ultra series RCA’s are being built. Moving my Utopia 8WM’s to the floor…started that build today. New a-pillar build to follow. 
The back won’t change…I’m actually happy with that part. lol


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

That rack tho


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Forddenial said:


> That rack tho


Right? that's a "nice rack". I love how that ish is just floating there.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Right? that's a "nice rack". I love how that ish is just floating there.


Gotta think outside the box when you run outta space. lol
It’s a 3/16” thick aluminum plate floating 1.75” over the highest part of the subs surround. It’s great to have a friend with a water jet


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I hate all ya'll with CNC/wateret/lasercut machines. I would have a field day 🤣🤣


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Promodmerc (Oct 10, 2021)

I just ordered a pair of Sundown 10" SD4's.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

I forgot I had some gear photos posted in my old build log:


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

How do you like those Flux Mids.... I wanted to buy them years ago,.... made in Germany, warehouse in China..... I went with HAT L4SE instead


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Guess I can strategically post my amp rack to bump the thread. Maybe I can get some more ppl to post some more pics.

M4DSP, M6
First iteration with the Cresendo amps
S1v2, S1 plus


















Second iteration 
Salt 400.2, MMATS LSX4000.1 











😃


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I see your amp rack and raise you a Steeda X brace plate. MUSTANG FTW!!! 🤣🤣


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

There's a joke with my roommates, as long as i "schlapp" ( my last name, the "c" is silent) it together it comes out awesome. When i follow directions/recipes it tanks horribly.
Around 60% of my install is me going "this would be cool" or "this SHOULD work..."

.....this plate included. Gonna look like Bane's mask when i'm done.

I'm jealous of ya'll's wiring though. I rack my brain planning future space for my 3rd amp and dsp while still laying the wires cleanly


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> There's a joke aith my roommates, as long as i "schlapp" ( my last name, the "c" is silent) it together it comes out awesome. When i follow directions/recipes it tanks horribly.
> Around 60% of my install is me going "this would be cool" or "this SHOULD work..."
> 
> .....this plate included. Gonna look like Bane's mask when i'm done


I know the feeling. Some of my brst work ie made on the fly, while meticulous plans fail


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Genesis said:


> I know the feeling. Some of my brst work ie made on the fly, while meticulous plans fail


Case in point 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## wingnutjeep17 (Mar 28, 2019)

Am I doing this right? 15" and 12", from the original owner with minimal use. $300 for the pair...


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

wingnutjeep17 said:


> Am I doing this right? 15" and 12", from the original owner with minimal use. $300 for the pair...
> 
> View attachment 355945
> View attachment 355944
> View attachment 355946


Those look nice. What ate they? Did you buy them for 300$? Or are you selling them for 300? If your selling them you need to post them in the market place.









All Marketplace Listings







www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

wingnutjeep17 said:


> Am I doing this right? 15" and 12", from the original owner with minimal use. $300 for the pair...


You’re apparently doing something right…


----------



## wingnutjeep17 (Mar 28, 2019)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Those look nice. What ate they? Did you buy them for 300$? Or are you selling them for 300? If your selling them you need to post them in the market place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought for $300. Aura sound NS15 and NS12


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I'm jealous of ya'll with big walls to mount your amps and lay your wires all sexy


----------



## wingnutjeep17 (Mar 28, 2019)

SQ_Bronco said:


> You’re apparently doing something right…


Soft hands tend to help with craigslist deals...


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

wingnutjeep17 said:


> Bought for $300. Aura sound NS15 and NS12


Then your in the right place 😃


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

These will never be seen again after install so…RSD Custom Cables Ultra series RCA’s are done.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

UNBROKEN said:


> These will never be seen again after install so…RSD Custom Cables Ultra series RCA’s are done.
> View attachment 355976


Welcome to the team...I'm running those as well


----------



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

What in the actual **** is that? If a speaker could be turned into a weapon, it would look like that! 😳


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

stegmsk said:


> View attachment 356243
> 
> View attachment 356242
> 
> ...


I think I saw this in the back to the future DeLorean. 😍 that's dope... is it custom made?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I think I saw this in the back to the future DeLorean. 😍 that's dope... is it custom made?


Damn... you beat me to it! I was gonna say _flux capacitor_.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I would have to reverse-mount that. There is a rugged sexy to it. And you will ALWAYS catch eyes


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Damn... you beat me to it! I was gonna say _flux capacitor_.


Back to the future was my second though.. I was going to mention RoboCop but his ride looked too old.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Forddenial said:


> I would have to reverse-mount that. There is a rugged sexy to it. And you will ALWAYS catch eyes


Absolutely this! Do not let all that deadly looking electromechanical eye-candy go to waste.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

@stegmsk you're just fueling the project fire....i'm about to harass my girl to pick a damn house already i can learn to use a mill and lathe

Wonder if i can do this with wood?


Edit: i just went through your build thred for this beast. Did you ever make an enclosure for it and how does it sound?!?


----------



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)

Forddenial said:


> @stegmsk you're just fueling the project fire....i'm about to harass my girl to pick a damn house already i can learn to use a mill and lathe
> 
> Wonder if i can do this with wood?
> 
> ...


it does sound good but i just have it sitting on a small dresser in my room I've been a little paranoid about using it because I didn't want anything to happen to it. but i look at it quite a bit.


----------



## Thagh0st (9 mo ago)

@ANS recently installed my first SQ-oriented system in my 2022 Ford Maverick. I am running two modified Italia Hifi 4-channel amplifiers (modified by @ANS (David)), ATI Telesto two-way in the front, PHD Coaxials in the rear, and a Focal DSP. Not bad going from a factory midbass that is only 1.25" deep to a midbass that is 2.75" deep. It took a lot of modification in the door. We still have some work to do on the sound deadening and wire management (he finished it at 4 in the morning, it looks good but he wants to clean it up more). It will also be a couple of months before we do the sub setup. Overall very happy with the results.


----------



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)

Forddenial said:


> @stegmsk you're just fueling the project fire....i'm about to harass my girl to pick a damn house already i can learn to use a mill and lathe
> 
> Wonder if i can do this with wood?
> 
> ...


I will probably start doing more of my subwoofer and speaker builds but i have a big car project im working on it's a mid engine 95 civic coupe


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

That's going to be insane.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

stegmsk said:


> I will probably start doing more of my subwoofer and speaker builds but i have a big car project im working on it's a mid engine 95 civic coupe
> View attachment 356303
> 
> View attachment 356304
> ...


----------



## Promodmerc (Oct 10, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Damn... you beat me to it! I was gonna say _flux capacitor_.


I was thinking steam punk.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Did a sub install on a gangbanger/dealer's suv. Dude also knew i was into audio. Stacks were free but the amp was for labor.

































I pulled the speakers to see what i was working with


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Forddenial said:


> Did a sub install on a gangbanger/dealer's suv. Dude also knew i was into audio. Stacks were free but the amp was for labor.
> View attachment 356505
> 
> 
> ...


Those tower look the some SVS towers I've been eyeing. Kinda, sorta. Same concept though with the sub in the bottom. 👍


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

They sound "decent" but hella muddy


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Forddenial said:


> Did a sub install on a gangbanger/dealer's suv. Dude also knew i was into audio. Stacks were free but the amp was for labor.
> View attachment 356505
> 
> 
> ...


Those are a pair of “we fell off the back of truck type speakers” and then it looks like they fell again 😂 . I know you’ll have fun with em though and the price was right.

The amp looks great!


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

OK, not really an equipment flex, but an install planning flex I guess. 
While I'm waiting to pick up a new car and warmer weather, my equipment is out. I modeled my amps and subs for fun and thought I'd use the models to plan out my rebuild...


This is the idea, subs facing back in my trunk. I need to do some measurements to get the layout dialed in some more before moving on.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Well that just looks slicker than a mississippi mud hole


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> OK, not really an equipment flex, but an install planning flex I guess.
> While I'm waiting to pick up a new car and warmer weather, my equipment is out. I modeled my amps and subs for fun and thought I'd use the models to plan out my rebuild...
> 
> 
> ...


Man.... them computer skills is a flex on its own. Looks good 👍


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

dmparker5725 said:


> Some pics of my install makeover that is nearly complete. Everything but the Helix, midbass and the SIQ-125.4 are new additions.
> View attachment 355226
> View attachment 355225
> View attachment 355227
> ...





dmparker5725 said:


> Some pics of my install makeover that is nearly complete. Everything but the Helix, midbass and the SIQ-125.4 are new additions.
> View attachment 355226
> View attachment 355225
> View attachment 355227
> ...


Bro... Twinsies LOL
































It does sound great at low volume, but severely lacking bass compared to what I expected. I think one of my subs is leaking air past the surround, unfortunately. The left sub moves differently enough to be visible to the eye, and I can hear air at low frequencies.

Your's definitely looks nicer than mine- I wasn't even going to do IB, but I was stuck inside due to rain one Saturday and said what the hell, why not!


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

ParDeus said:


> Bro... Twinsies LOL
> View attachment 356889
> View attachment 356888
> View attachment 356889
> ...


Sweet! Nice install. I see you shop at HF as well. I have several of those flashlights. They’re always giving those away. I hope you can fix the air leakage. 

I am going to take another measurement but this is the raw REW measurement I took yesterday.


----------



## buffalobill989 (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha. I noticed that to. you beat me to it. i bet i have 15 of those things.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Showing off amp racks?
Hold my beer.





























































J.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Love the look of those amps! Just something sexy about them. Very nice install!


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

dmparker5725 said:


> Sweet! Nice install. I see you shop at HF as well. I have several of those flashlights. They’re always giving those away. I hope you can fix the air leakage.
> 
> I am going to take another measurement but this is the raw REW measurement I took yesterday.
> View attachment 356891


My garage looks like a shrine to free HF trinkets haha.

Interesting graph considering our cars are somewhat similar (Merc CLS63 here). I've got an odd null around the low 30hz region judging by my helf-deaf ear. Maybe I'm so used to distortion that clean bass sounds odd to me. I wish I could lsiten to yours to compare, as this is by far the most "mild" system I've had in quite some time. I keep staring at my spare tire well, the 24" SI sub, and my welder. Given my penchant for fkng up nice things, I'm trying to be content.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

A slightly updated layout, planning materials and lighting as well.
I should just save these and do a build thread.
New car I'm trying to locate is white with red interior accents. White vinyl, red lighting and braces...
again, a view if folded the seats down...


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

🔇


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

doitor said:


> I have the 12" version, that will be powering soon with the same amps.
> Let me know how the 10" sounds.
> View attachment 355469
> 
> ...


Lol this is probably the hardest flex on here.

@ANS shows off the 10" version of a fairly rare driver, my dude says, I have the 12, let me know how the 10 sounds...

haha like he actually cares haha

Like I always say to V8 Ferrari owners, be careful how you're trying to flex, because one day, when you think you're it, a real Ferrari (with a V12) is gonna pull up next to you and you're gonna be forced to pipe down and pull away from the light slowly.


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

Nemesis87 said:


> Lol this is probably the hardest flex on here.
> 
> @ANS shows off the 10" version of a fairly rare driver, my dude says, I have the 12, let me know how the 10 sounds...
> 
> ...


To be technically accurate, the V8 Ferrari pull away slowly becuase it will be in limp-home mode, simply because 15 miles have elapsed since the last reduced power CEL. It's ok though- the V12 will be shrouded in a cloud of oil smoke, remaining unrecognizable.

Or, some kid in a V6 Charger or an Altima with peeling paint will plow into the back of both of them🤣


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Nemesis87 said:


> Lol this is probably the hardest flex on here.
> 
> @ANS shows off the 10" version of a fairly rare driver, my dude says, I have the 12, let me know how the 10 sounds...
> 
> ...


I actually do care how it sounds.
Got the 12" playing and its an awesome sub. Have it in a 1.4 cubic feet sealed enclosure and it plays pretty low, loud enough for me with no mechanical noise and it blends pretty nice with the front stage.

J.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

doitor said:


> I actually do care how it sounds.
> Got the 12" playing and its an awesome sub. Have it in a 1.4 cubic feet sealed enclosure and it plays pretty low, loud enough for me with no mechanical noise and it blends pretty nice with the front stage.
> 
> J.


So far I love it. Probably one of the best sq-oriented subs I have used which can handle some power. Reminds me of an ultimo but more xmax. I will probably run two of them in my car. I am a little bit of a basshead. I am still deciding between running the studio 6.2 midbass or the Magnifica midbass.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

ANS said:


> So far I love it. Probably one of the best sq-oriented subs I have used which can handle some power. Reminds me of an ultimo but more xmax. I will probably run two of them in my car. I am a little bit of a basshead. I am still deciding between running the studio 6.2 midbass or the Magnifica midbass.


Nice.
Im actually thinking of using a second 12" sub to get more cone area and power out of the amp (its running at 4 ohms).
Not that I really need it, but why not. LOL.
Havent used the Studio midbass, but the Magnifica that Im using is a great driver.

J.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

My first Flex. Delivered today. 😊


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

saltyone said:


> My first Flex. Delivered today. 😊
> 
> View attachment 357292
> 
> ...


Damn excited for TBMs now!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

saltyone said:


> My first Flex. Delivered today. 😊
> 
> View attachment 357292
> 
> ...


Phenomenal.

I'm really curious how those K2s sound as well. I was eyeballing them some time ago but went a different way. Maybe in a build for a friend that doesn't need or want as much bass I do.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

saltyone said:


> My first Flex. Delivered today. 😊
> 
> View attachment 357292
> 
> ...


Beautiful tweets. And that sub! Sexy as hell


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Ok, time for my Rear Fill Flex...
> 
> View attachment 355378


You flex like Arnold man!


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’ll throw my oldies but goodies flex out there


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

Here's my only decent flex... This was the very first one built, and kept by the amp's designer who now works for Harmon. I tell myself I need to sell it, but man, it's just so fkn cool to own such a significant piece of atusound history.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Experimental flex
Can't find any info on these so if anyone can pm me some specs that would be awesome. That is also the main reason i got them.
......until then, i need to stop buying random crap from the local shop...or do i?


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

They look like quality subs, but like you said, there is literally NOTHING out on the web about them. Interesting.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

This is what I found.










This is their catalog 



Wayback Machine


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I was literally just there 🤣🤣


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Sounds like i need to make a reversemount adapter ring and take the tdx out the box for a second or two

Edit: tossed one in a bs box my roomate gave me to put in his car with a hifonix sub (still looking for a cheapo 300w amp). Anyway, used Ice Cream as a test track and the Blackmore drops off on the last 2 note drops of the 4-note bassline. Don't know the terminology or freqs, just listen to the song and you'll know what i mean. Might not be the right size box so i'll reserve full judgement til i finish the box for the kh501.
Wired at 2ohm with 600w


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Mis-appropriating car audio again
Theater Research boxes, diamond S6.0m and a Pyle Dryver PLD-6.... for now. Gonna dig out the LPG26NA's for tweets


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got these in recently after a long wait. @Fenderskirt66 one is on the way to you, enjoy!


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

ANS said:


> Just got these in recently after a long wait. @Fenderskirt66 one is on the way to you, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 358101
> 
> View attachment 358102


We got to see them guts tho.... 😃


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

These are in my build thread, but I thought I would post here too. Pair of Raven 12XL subs. Just got the second one yesterday.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Those are just plain purty


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

These were custom made for me, for my install. Infinite Baffle on rear deck


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Mic10is said:


> These were custom made for me, for my install. Infinite Baffle on rear deck
> 
> View attachment 358163
> 
> ...


You win


----------



## MinnesotaFats13 (Sep 9, 2019)

The best I can do. A couple of ST-4X, an ST-1000, and a Mosconi 6TO8 PRO.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

One of the customers from the store asked me to make him a battery box for one of his car stereo systems that i had absolutely no idea he was into anymore.
he handed me a really good condition Soundstream Rubicon 102 as payment because he remembered me saying i had a few.........


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Got the family together


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Finishing up the IB 8WM’s today except for the grilles…those are a few weeks out while I wrap up the rest of this rebuild. I cut the floor mats to fit the pods and had them sewn back up so everything looks nice and clean.


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

Stevens Mb8 to replace my hertz 165s. Just a little flex and I know my bench is a wreck.


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

Smittydog said:


> Stevens Mb8 to replace my hertz 165s. Just a little flex and I know my bench is a wreck.
> View attachment 359513


Now I just have to figure out how to stuff them in the front doors of my f250.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Smittydog said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to stuff them in the front doors of my f250.


DEWALT Angle Grinder Tool, Paddle Switch, 4-1/2-Inch, 11-Amp (DWE402) , Black https://a.co/d/4IS3S9d

😃


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

DEWALT DCS356B 20V Max XR Oscillating Multi-Tool Bare | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your DEWALT DCS356B 20V Max XR Oscillating Multi-Tool Bare at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Rotary and Oscillating Tools.



www.farmandfleet.com


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

And it's on sale


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Or maybe something like this.

Cordless Rotary Tool, 12.0V https://a.co/d/c6Wp48Q


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Smittydog said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to stuff them in the front doors of my f250.


What year F250?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Or maybe something like this.
> 
> Cordless Rotary Tool, 12.0V https://a.co/d/c6Wp48Q


I mean....it IS a ford......


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> I mean....it IS a ford......


It's a 21 Screw. Already have 3/4" thick plates for the 6.5s to mount in the 6x9 opening. Thinking I can get another 3/4" and still have clearance for the speaker to door panel. If that works, i'll push them out and hopefully minor mods to the door. I've cut many cars up with sawzalls, grinders, jigsaws, dremels etc. Want to get the speaker as close to the door panel as possible, seal to panel and will cut as needed. Hoping with 1 to 1.5" spacing off the door, diameter diameter of hole will be less. Looks like a weekend project. My helix v8 should like the 2ohms. Get some more power out of amp, more efficient midbass and hopefully some knee slap!


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Smittydog said:


> It's a 21 Screw. Already have 3/4" thick plates for the 6.5s to mount in the 6x9 opening. Thinking I can get another 3/4" and still have clearance for the speaker to door panel. If that works, i'll push them out and hopefully minor mods to the door. I've cut many cars up with sawzalls, grinders, jigsaws, dremels etc. Want to get the speaker as close to the door panel as possible, seal to panel and will cut as needed. Hoping with 1 to 1.5" spacing off the door, diameter diameter of hole will be less. Looks like a weekend project. My helix v8 should like the 2ohms. Get some more power out of amp, more efficient midbass and hopefully some knee slap!


I've actually been looking at those lately. I want to put 8s in my volvo doors just cuz I've never ran 8s in doors. Then the 2ohm makes them even better. I'd like to hear your thoughts on them when your done.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Have these little guys laying around waiting to swap out whenever I decide which ones to use. Not much of a flex but love the size of these...


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Finally have all the pieces under one roof


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

RickWilson said:


> Finally have all the pieces under one roof
> View attachment 359573
> View attachment 359570
> 
> ...


Christ


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

Thats a mega flex and sweet gear! Looking forward to install pics.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Smittydog said:


> Thats a mega flex and sweet gear! Looking forward to install pics.


Everything short of the tweeters are actually installed (peep my build log in the signature). Actively installing the TBMs now


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

Very nice install. Had skimmed your thread once before and didn't realize who it was. Kinda chuckled at the upgraditis from the first install as I feel your pain. Already upgraded one amp, two subs and working on front door mids now and install is about 3 months old.... How is the tuning going or is that soon to come?


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

RickWilson said:


> Everything short of the tweeters are actually installed (peep my build log in the signature). Actively installing the TBMs now


Jealous you beat me to the kickpanel wm8s!! If I only had a garage... Lol
Expecting feedback when you get the TBMs in and get to play around a bit 
Oh and as much as people kick and scream about this, I would sware those tweeters have a bit of a break in period.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

CrimsonCountry said:


> Have these little guys laying around waiting to swap out whenever I decide which ones to use. Not much of a flex but love the size of these...


That there is one impressive range of amps. I'll take the bottom 2 since they're just laying around and have nothing to flex.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Jealous you beat me to the kickpanel wm8s!! If I only had a garage... Lol
> Expecting feedback when you get the TBMs in and get to play around a bit
> Oh and as much as people kick and scream about this, I would sware those tweeters have a bit of a break in period.


I wish that it was me who did the ib kicks but that’s @UNBROKEN , I’m aiming to get mine done some time in February. Or try to convince Matt to join Nick and I on the weekend I’m visiting him Vanguard to do my pillars. Then maybe we could tackle both . Or at least glass and fit the rings of the kicks and I could leave them to get finished/upholstered.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Impossible Bill said:


> That there is one impressive range of amps. I'll take the bottom 2 since they're just laying around and have nothing to flex.


It may not take much pushing for me to let go of the GaN. Lol. I had planned on using it for my horns so its "lower power" (guessing ~100w in tap @ 8 ohms) shouldn't be an issue and should be ultra quite. Otherwise, the Hypex Ucd modules won't be slouches either and also have TONS of power for mids if needed.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Smittydog said:


> Very nice install. Had skimmed your thread once before and didn't realize who it was. Kinda chuckled at the upgraditis from the first install as I feel your pain. Already upgraded one amp, two subs and working on front door mids now and install is about 3 months old.... How is the tuning going or is that soon to come?


Been learning the tuning process as I go and am have been happy with my progress so far. But it can be a black hole of my time lol


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

CrimsonCountry said:


> It may not take much pushing for me to let go of the GaN. Lol. I had planned on using it for my horns so its "lower power" (guessing ~100w in tap @ 8 ohms) shouldn't be an issue and should be ultra quite. Otherwise, the Hypex Ucd modules won't be slouches either and also have TONS of power for mids if needed.


I believe those GaN boards do 200w @ 8 ohms. My winter project is building a larger GaN amp with eval2. It would be interesting to compare with other class D products. A small 2ch biketronics would be neat if it was cheap enough. This project has become my xmas, birthday, fathers day, anniversary, arbor day for the next few years. NCore would be the great companion but those power supply requirements are challenging.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Blackmore Update:

I just learned from an acquaintance that apparently Blackmore is a budget Cerwin Vega branch. Not disappointed at all with their performance before learning this


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I think I can post my front stage now to shamelessly bump this. Just cuz I still want to see some of yalls dope ass equipment and builds.

Front stage: GB60/25/10


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Centre GB40/10


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Front sub: Hertz ML2000.3


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Centre GB40/10
> 
> View attachment 361816
> 
> ...


What is doing the center processing?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> What is doing the center processing?


Helix M4 DSP


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Honda, your install is beautiful and I have no doubt it sounds amazing! I’m looking forward to hearing it one day. Outstanding work! 😍


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

saltyone said:


> Honda, your install is beautiful and I have no doubt it sounds amazing! I’m looking forward to hearing it one day. Outstanding work! 😍


Come to LA I'll gladly let you have a listen. 😃

Thank you


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Batteries: XS-POWER D4800 up front.(don't have a picture 😪) Titan8 S5-PWR/RSV


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

That is one sexy Datsun in post #213's last pic....


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Forddenial said:


> That is one sexy Datsun in post #213's last pic....


That belongs to the shops owner. Been restoring for some time.


----------



## GNBRETT (Nov 23, 2020)

Focal Utopia M custom pod in my Trackhawk.

















Audison Violino in my Redeye Challenger.










Turbo Mustang Focal Utopia.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

Do Focals aim into dash / floor?


----------

